# In Memory Of Lexus



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am sorry to read about the loss of your Lexus. May she Rest In Peace.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

So sorry about Lexus, May she Rest In Peace.
((HUGS & KISSES))


----------



## CAGK71 (Oct 22, 2010)

RIP Lexus...play hard at the Bridge.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

So sorry to hear about your Lexus.

RIP sweet girl.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a gorgeous girl. I'm so sorry for your loss. Godspeed Lexus!!!


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss of lexus. My she be and peace now and pain free.She is beautiful Hugs I just lost my Boy Bronco on Friday after many years together


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of your beautiful girl Lexxus.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear that Lexus had to leave. I lost my Lucy nearly 4 weeks ago, she was 10 years old too. 

RIP sweet Lexus 

Hugs to you


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lexus*

I am so very sorry about Lexus. Please accept my sympathy.
I know Lexus is playing with my Smooch and Snobear at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss . . .


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of your beautiful Lexus. We never get enough time with our sweet pups and I think that is one reason they live and love with such a big heart. My heart goes out to with your loss. May your memories help to heal your pain.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences on the passing of Lexus. Sending you and your family strength. Run free at the bridge Lexus.


----------



## GoldLexus (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you all so much for your kind words. I got teary reading all the comments. You all have touch me deeply during this difficult time of adjusting to life without my golden girl, Lexus. Thank you!


----------



## Jleway (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss. May Lexus soak up all that heaven has to offer. If you need me I am here for you.


----------



## Lexis Dad (Jan 26, 2011)

I am so sorry I to lost my beloved Lexis on 01/22/2011. They bring us so much joy when they are here but we know they are in a better place when we have to let them go rest in peace Lexus


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Lexus. She was beautiful and too young. cancer takes so many of this wonderful breed.
Godspeed Dear Lexus.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry to hear of your loss of Lexus..RIP Lexus


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Lexus - she will now be playing at the bridge

Run free and sleep softly


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry you lost your Lexus - she was way too young!

Run softly at the Bridge, beautiful Lexus


----------



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

So sorry to hear about Lexus. Their time with us is never long enough.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

So sorry for the loss of your Lexus. This terrible disease is rampant in this breed. Many of us here have lost our beloved companions to it. It was a year on January 15 we lost our Millie to Hemangiosarcoma. You have come to the right place for support. The people on this forum are wonderful.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP Lexus


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## GoldLexus (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you all for your support. Tomorrow marks a week now that she has been gone. The house is so quiet without her. Mercedes, our 5 year old golden, hasn't even played since we lost Lexus  I don't think she knows how to play with out Lexus. She just follows me from room to room and sleeps. When the weather gets better I will take her for walks and runs in the park. That too will be strange for her since she is use to Lexus being by her side. Poor baby she seems kind of lost.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Lexus was a very pretty girl! I am so sorry for your loss.
I lost my boy Bailey 4 weeks ago today and my heart still hurts with missing him. I can now at least talk about him and not cry and I like to talk about him a lot!!!
May she rest in peace.


----------



## Mayas way (Jan 23, 2011)

Willamette valley Casey & Maya send their love to all of you.
She looks very much like Casey. 'nuf said. ~Dave


----------



## GoldLexus (Jan 31, 2011)

Pammie said:


> Lexus was a very pretty girl! I am so sorry for your loss.
> I lost my boy Bailey 4 weeks ago today and my heart still hurts with missing him. I can now at least talk about him and not cry and I like to talk about him a lot!!!
> May she rest in peace.


I am sorry for your loss of Bailey  I am glad to hear that you are able to talk about him now!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So sorry for the sudden loss of beautiful Lexus at a young age. Rest in Peace dear Lexus.


----------

